# Finally, some REAL macro



## sm4him (May 13, 2012)

No, I'm NOT suggesting that the rest of you have just been playing at macro and now I'm here to show you how it's done! 
Actually, I'm not even claiming these are "true" macros--it's just that *I* have been "playing" at macro for some time now, doing the best I could with the lenses I had and then cropping the stuffing out of them.

This week, I got a REAL macro lens, a Tokina 100mm.  Unfortunately, I've had almost no time to use it. I took it out in the backyard on Friday morning for about 20 minutes, and then had about another 20 minutes with it at lunchtime on Friday.  Also, these are all handheld, with no flash. Didn't take the time to set up the flash, and I only have an el-cheapo tripod, which I seem to have lost anyway.

Here's a few of the initial results. Since I'm using it on a D5100, I have to focus manually, and I'm finding that to be a real challenge. The other single biggest challenge I'm having, so far, is what aperture to use to get enough depth of field to keep my subject in focus, but not so much that my subject doesn't "pop."

So, here's a few of my first results: 

1) 1/640, f9, ISO 100



My focus seems okay on the bottom portion of the center, but the back center is out of focus as is the very middle portion that comes up closer to the lens. I really wanted the whole middle more in focus, and the petals slight oof.

2) 1/1000, f5.6, ISO 100



Again, I wanted the oof front and back petals, but I seem to have missed focus on the center. Or anywhere else. I still like this one, though.

3) 1/200, f13, ISO 250



Focus seems pretty decent, to me. But I think it may be underexposed? Plus, it's a dandelion. How desperate is that? 

4) 1/200, f13, ISO 200



Again, focus seems better--except I would like to have had the whole buttercup in focus. Probably underexposed again, and the buttercup in the background is more distracting than I thought it would be.

That's what I think--but C&C from others is welcome, along with advice about how to improve, *particularly* in the area of getting a sharper focus.
There's more on my Flickr page, in the Macros group, for the two of you who might be willing to look! ;-)


----------



## cgipson1 (May 13, 2012)

You got it! Cool! Nice shots for first tries!  

Typically, when I shoot macro I am at F16 to F22. There will be some diffraction at the higher F-Stops, but sometime the it is a reasonable trade off for the added DOF. You will find that additional light, like a diffused flash... is very helpful also.


----------



## sm4him (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie and sparky!

Charlie, I definitely plan to add the flash when I get a bit more of a chance to shoot with it.  MTVision gave me the same advice about the higher f-stops, so I'll try changing that significantly next time.  
It really does seem like a great lens though; I'm glad I decided to go with it!


----------



## sm4him (May 16, 2012)

UPDATE: 
I took about another fifteen minutes yesterday to try again--I think the smaller aperture helped. I also used ocf on these; I'm still trying to figure out how to get the best results using my flash off camera. I'm never really sure how to decide where to position it or how much output power it needs for a particular shot. Practice, practice, practice...  Oh--I also had exposure compensation on +5/3 for all of these...but it wasn't intentional. I don't remember setting that, but I must have and then forgotten to change it back.

Anyway...first, here's a shot I didn't include the first time, because I just felt I missed the focus entirely (the flower is tiny; you could probably fit about three of them on the head of a penny). It's followed by a re-do shot of the same flower that I think is an improvement:

1. "Before": 1/200, f13, ISO 100, no flash



tinyyellowflower_0031small by sm4him, on Flickr

2. "After": 1/200, f32, ISO 640



tinyflower_0140small by sm4him, on Flickr

Perhaps the aperture was TOO small this time? Maybe I could have compromised at around f22 and not had to bump my ISO up as much?

Here's two other "new and hopefully improved" attempts:

3. Buttercup: 1/200, f32, ISO 640



buttercup_0142small by sm4him, on Flickr

4. Honeysuckle: 1/200, f32, ISO 400



honeysuckle_0167small by sm4him, on Flickr

Personally, I think the honeysuckle was my best effort, in terms of focus, sharpness and lighting.

Other opinions/C&C welcome!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 16, 2012)

I'm on iPhone so it's hard to see how sharp they all are but what I see on this tiny screen from today, I like the #2 shot.


----------



## sm4him (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, GeorgieGirl!


----------



## LuckySe7en (May 16, 2012)

I'm not into macro photography but from what I've seen in the past, these could actually be a little more macro as well.


----------



## sm4him (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comment, LuckySe7en.
You're right; these are not really what I'd call "true" macro, like those that show the detail in a bug's eye.  I mentioned that in my first post, that I don't necessarily consider these truly "macro"--they are just the first attempts with my new macro lens, and I'm trying to get my focus and exposure down before I head any further down the macro path.
To me, it's something akin to not going out and shooting at 1.4 the minute you get that 50 f/1.4, just because you CAN. I like to get more comfortable with my lens before I take it to its extremes. Also, this is the first lens I have that I have to focus manually, and that presents a real challenge to me, so I gotta get that ironed out before I start trying to photograph spider eyes... 

That said, these ARE pretty close-up. That first little yellow flower, as I mentioned, is so small about three of them would match the size of a penny.
And that buttercup is a fairly small flower too, a bit smaller than a penny. I was really surprised when I got it on the computer to see those little bugs all over it; they were so small I never even saw them on the flower! Went back out and looked, and sure enough, there they were, but they are REALLY tiny.

Anyone else?  I'll take all the C&C I can get, then i hope to try again this weekend.


----------



## jriepe (May 16, 2012)

Sharon, you're off to a good start.  Most of my macro shots are f/16 or f/18.  I know another macro shooter who captures great images at f/13.  Congratulations on the lens.  I've read it is a very sharp one.  On the one yellow flower shot I saw that at ISO100 and f/13 you had a shutter speed of 1/200 without flash and that tells me you must have had a lot of light probably from the sun.  I have found that shooting anything in the bright sun in most cases causes a loss of detail.  For any photography I love overcast days.

Jerry


----------



## sm4him (May 16, 2012)

Jerry, thanks. I suspect I'll get my best shots between about f/13 and f/22 with this lens, but I am still really struggling to nail focus at anything approaching f/13.  But then, it's only been a week, and I've had very limited time to shoot.

I'm not sure what was up with that first one of the yellow flower. I know I didn't have flash on it, because I didn't have time to get my flash out that morning...but it was still fairly early in the morning, about 8 a.m. and these are in a very shady spot. I must have just caught a section that had the sun on them.

I also love overcast days for shooting, but I've not been able to afford to be picky in the week I've had this lens. I've had approx. 1 hour of free time all week, due to a death in the family recently, and family in town for memorial services.  I'm hoping that now life is about to get back to normal (whatever that is!).

I got the chance to shoot some more tonight...some ACTUAL macros this time; I *think* some of them turned out pretty decent, but I'm just about to start processing them, so we'll see.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 17, 2012)

Shots are nice.. the "bugs" on Flickr are really good, especially considering what a short time you have had that lens!


----------



## jake337 (May 17, 2012)

As far as focusing goes,if your shooting small bugs, try focusing as close as posibble(1:1) and just move back and forth to focus.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 17, 2012)

Do you wear readers? I do because of my contacts. I use my strongest readers for Live View when I focus.


----------



## sm4him (May 17, 2012)

GeorgieGirl: No, I wear "glass bottle" lenses--meaning my prescription is so strong, my lenses are really thick, like the bottom of an old Coke bottle! I am legally blind without my glasses, and on top of that, I have a LOT of "floaters" in my vision, more than anyone my eye doctor says he's ever seen!  So, really, whether I use the viewfinder or Live View, I'm still really just guessing at the focus. I like the viewfinder because then I can at least see the electronic "focus lock" light, but on this lens, I've never been able to really get it to "lock" on focus--it will blink off and on, like I'm really close to focus, but I can never get it steady.

I suspect that's because of the fact that I haven't yet used a tripod with it. I only had a cheapo tripod and I seem to have lost it somewhere last week.


----------



## jake337 (May 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> GeorgieGirl: No, I wear "glass bottle" lenses--meaning my prescription is so strong, my lenses are really thick, like the bottom of an old Coke bottle! I am legally blind without my glasses, and on top of that, I have a LOT of "floaters" in my vision, more than anyone my eye doctor says he's ever seen!  So, really, whether I use the viewfinder or Live View, I'm still really just guessing at the focus. I like the viewfinder because then I can at least see the electronic "focus lock" light, but on this lens, I've never been able to really get it to "lock" on focus--it will blink off and on, like I'm really close to focus, but I can never get it steady.
> 
> I suspect that's because of the fact that I haven't yet used a tripod with it. I only had a cheapo tripod and I seem to have lost it somewhere last week.



Eye floaters!


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

These look really nice for test shots


----------



## sm4him (May 17, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Eye floaters!



:lmao: Yep, it's just like that; only there's about a kazillion of the little things. They definitely taunt me, though.

On another note: I love the line "Maybe you should listen to him, he's flipping a nickel and chewing on a toothpick."


----------



## sm4him (May 17, 2012)

So, I've had the lens for a whole WEEK now; I've had at least an hour of shooting time with it (albeit in three separate sessions).
I should definitely be an expert by now! 

Last night, I decided it was time to bite the bullet and try shooting some critters. I tried an ant first...they move WAY too fast!! That didn't really end well at all.

Then I decided to go sit in the middle of a field of clover in my backyard and just see what I could find.  These are a few of the results; more on my flickr page for anyone inclined to subject themselves to that.

Oh, and a "Note to Self" about clover fields--Self, it's all well and good that you made sure you weren't about to sit on one of the many bees or wasps or yellow jackets flitting about in the clover; but next time, you should really consider the fact that there are other things that can BITE you on the you-know-what. I evidently sat down on a ferocious spider, and ended up with a baseball-sized red, swollen spot (actually on the back of my leg, but VERY close to my backside); it hurt ALL night. Still hurts, a little, but there's no streaking or other alarming signs.
*
Okay, the photos: C&C welcome, as always. Or general comments. Or totally random thoughts. Even hijacks. Really, I just like to have replies on my thread...* 

1. Not the sharpest, as this was a serendipitous shot and I had to twist at an odd angle to even get it.
1/200, f/25, ISO 640



spiderwithprey_0095 by sm4him, on Flickr

2. A gnat on some clover
1/200, f/22, ISO 640 (with flash, though not very well positioned for this shot)



gnat_0053 by sm4him, on Flickr

3. Different gnat on a blade of grass:
1/200, f/25 ISO 640, flash pointed vaguely in the direction of gnat, from camera right



bee_0133 by sm4him, on Flickr

4. Don't know what this is; just included it because it looks so sinister.
1/200, f/25, ISO 640, flash pointed off at whatever I'd shot just before this 



bug_0100 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (May 17, 2012)

cool shot with the spider... looks like you have lots of good subjects there!

#2 and #3 are both hoverflies.... they are lovely!

not sure what #4 is!


----------



## sm4him (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie! Yeah, my backyard seems to be a haven for creepy-crawlies!

Thanks for the compliments, AND the id on the hoverfly--my insect id skills definitely need work; ironically, a number of years ago, I worked with several of our boy scouts on their Insect merit badges. But, I had several field guides I kept with me all the time back then. Guess I need to see if I can dig those guides back out.


----------



## sm4him (May 18, 2012)

bump. Any other comments, suggestions, general banter?


----------



## Joel_W (May 18, 2012)

Just had a chance to read through your thread. For just 3 outings you've made a ton of progress. The last set is just super. Well exposed, and well composed. As for your earlier florals, they're close ups not macros. I should know, as I spend more then half of my photo life taking floral close ups. I would strongly recommend that you buy a decent tripod with a ball head. It will make your life so much easier and more relaxing. Unlike bugs, flowers don't just decide to move. So you can take your time. Compose, work on your exposure, DOF, and check it on your LCD to see if it's what you're after. Then redue if necessary.


----------



## sm4him (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, Joel, for the encouragement!

I do realize that the floral ones aren't truly macros--I tried to admit then in the original post, but I think that message failed. I was just saying that they were the first attempts WITH my macro lens, not really my first macros.  I love doing floral close-ups, and it's one of the things I intend to use the lens for. The other primary reason I bought the macro lens was for insect macros, but I felt like I needed practice on something a little easier than insects to start with.

I DEFINITELY need a tripod!! And soon! 
Question though: how does using a tripod with insect macro photography really WORK?  Don't you have to do a LOT of picking it up and repositioning it? I'd be afraid I'd scare the little critters away by the time I was set for the shot.

Oh, and also--you say flowers don't just decide to move. I've decided differently recently. I go out, I find what I want to photograph, I get all my settings right, focus in, aannnddd....the wind blows. It dies down, I go for the shot again, and there goes the wind again. It mocks me! 

In fact, I've recently decided that the downside to living in beautiful East Tennessee is that there is NEVER really an IDEAL day for photography. It's either too bright, too rainy or too windy. Those nice dry, still, but somewhat overcast days just don't really happen here in the valley!


----------



## Ernicus (May 18, 2012)

I love the second one, of the fly thingy on the flower.  Good job.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 18, 2012)

Yay for you! Congrats on the new toy.
I really like #2 of the first set, very nicely captured. The Honeysuckle is another of my favourites.

Your insect set is well done! The wings on the first Hoverfly are gorgeous.

Hope you get out again soon so we get to see more


----------



## Joel_W (May 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Thanks, Joel, for the encouragement!
> 
> I do realize that the floral ones aren't truly macros--I tried to admit then in the original post, but I think that message failed. I was just saying that they were the first attempts WITH my macro lens, not really my first macros.  I love doing floral close-ups, and it's one of the things I intend to use the lens for. The other primary reason I bought the macro lens was for insect macros, but I felt like I needed practice on something a little easier than insects to start with.
> 
> ...



I dont' think I've ever taken a floral close up, that includes insects/florals from time to time without the use of a tripod. As for less then ideal weather conditions, I'm suffering just like you this year. Wind, rain, more wind, sun, some clouds, then more rain. It's everywhere.  What I do is just what you do, I wait for the wind to die down and then shoot. I've already set up the shot, so it's not a total crap shoot, but it's close to one. 

I have to confess that I use a tripod because at my age (64), I'm not as rock steady as I once was. Haven't tried macro insect photography yet, but with such a limited DOF hand holding seems like a tricky way to go.  I also use a DR-6 right angle viewfinder for the majority of my floral close ups, so a tripod is a must for it's use.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Thanks, Joel, for the encouragement!
> 
> I do realize that the floral ones aren't truly macros--I tried to admit then in the original post, but I think that message failed. I was just saying that they were the first attempts WITH my macro lens, not really my first macros.  I love doing floral close-ups, and it's one of the things I intend to use the lens for. The other primary reason I bought the macro lens was for insect macros, but I felt like I needed practice on something a little easier than insects to start with.
> 
> ...



The only time I use a tripod for insect macro work, is when I have a very stationary subject that won't be moving.. like a spider on a web. About 99% of my shots are handheld. I would say about 80% are with diffused flash also, which makes the handheld easier since it reduces movement issues. I use tripod primarily for landscapes and such!

I know what you mean about the weather! I was in Arkansas all last week on business (no camera) and will be out on business all this coming week too. Today is my only day home... and it is rainy and dreary. And here I am with my new D800 to play with...lol! I may have to setup something indoors.... we will see!


----------



## Joel_W (May 19, 2012)

Charlie, it just amazes me that you can hand hold for those incredible macro insect shots. I'm just glad I don't shake and spill my coffee in the morning.  Guess the weather really sucks everywhere these days. I'm off on Monday, and it looks like mostly rain. Still will try to get out and do some florals.

Have a great trip, and take your camera with you.  Will you have internet access?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 19, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Charlie, it just amazes me that you can hand hold for those incredible macro insect shots. I'm just glad I don't shake and spill my coffee in the morning.  Guess the weather really sucks everywhere these days. I'm off on Monday, and it looks like mostly rain. Still will try to get out and do some florals.
> 
> Have a great trip, and take your camera with you.  Will you have internet access?



Using flash with handheld helps with some of the motion issues, as does bracing as much as possible. It just takes practice!  

Yes.. have a cellular card for the laptop! (and satellite setup if I need it... but I hate using it... latency sucks! lol!)


----------



## sm4him (May 19, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Charlie, it just amazes me that you can hand hold for those incredible macro insect shots. I'm just glad I don't shake and spill my coffee in the morning.



LOL. I resemble this remark!!


----------



## sm4him (May 19, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> The only time I use a tripod for insect macro work, is when I have a very stationary subject that won't be moving.. like a spider on a web. About 99% of my shots are handheld. I would say about 80% are with diffused flash also, which makes the handheld easier since it reduces movement issues. I use tripod primarily for landscapes and such!
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather! I was in Arkansas all last week on business (no camera) and will be out on business all this coming week too. Today is my only day home... and it is rainy and dreary. And here I am with my new D800 to play with...lol! I may have to setup something indoors.... we will see!



Charlie: I'm gonna PM with some questions that will reveal my ignorance about flash.

What part of Arkansas were you in? Both of my maternal grandparents and their families lived there for many years, and I keep meaning to make a photography/genealogy-related trip. There's a little place called McElroy Gap that is named for my great-grandparents.

Where are your travels taking you this week?  I can only imagine the agony of having that new D800 and the weather not cooperating!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 19, 2012)

Flew into Little Rock... and then drove to Magnolia for hotel. Plant / office is in the Stamps area.. pretty, but hot and humid compared to CO!

This will be be Walden CO for three days.. and then Kersey CO for two more days.

I could still get out and shoot.. just too darn tired to do it, LOL! These long trips beat me up!


----------

